# DBA Cases Complete Ultra



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

The Ultra Complete case for the Samsung Galaxy Note 2 is a dual layer case of polycarbonate and TPU materials. The outer shell is made of polycarbonate and the the inner skin is made of TPU. Both materials are very durable and constructed to withstand shock and impacts. The material is also developed to be scratch resistant which not only helps your device to remain flawless but the cases will look good too.

DBA developed with the simular flex tech the back door of the GS4 was made with. Other cool intricate details is the materials are made from the same stuff F-22 fighter jet canopies are made with. The polycarbonate actually has a mixture of three lightweight components. All that to say this case has many details into a simple design.
The two layers will obviously protect the device but there are other factors of protection this case provides. First is the case is raised above the screen allowing the device to be placed screen side down on a flat surface. Because of the raised lip and corner protection the case helps the device survive from your average drop. Every edge is protected.

All ports and buttons are accessible from all the cutouts. I had no issue with any interference of the cutouts when attempting to use the volume controls or plugging the USB cord in. All sensors and microphones have their own designated cutouts as well.
Aside from the protection and functionality, the Ultra Complete is a customizable case. There are plenty of color options to choose from. No matter what combination you choose the parts will work seamlessly together. I have two sets of cases and I tried every combo to install and there was no issue of the cases not fitting correctly. So this is a cool concept if you get bored with the color, you have the option to change it out. Perfect for supporting your favorite team or if you like to match your outfit with your phone.

Overall the case feels good in the hand. It has extra grip designed on the side of the TPU skin which helps reduce the chances of dropping the phone. The surface is smooth but not slippery. All those components makes the case pocketable. Video Review


----------

